# Consulta Tweeter Leson tlc-1



## seralemi (Ene 11, 2014)

Buen día. Dispongo de unos tweeter leson tlc-1 que eran muy populares en los '80 y que tienen una muy buena prestación, según mi entender.
Actualmente los tengo conectados con un cap. polyester de 2uF a cada uno. 
Estos tweeter, si bien son piezoeléctricos, son distintos a los demás integrantes de esa "familia" ya que poseen en su interior un "transformador de adaptación" para hacerlos más sensibles. De hecho poseen una SPL de *108dB* (2.83v/1m).
Este "transformador" le otorga al piezo una *impedancia resistiva* y no capacitiva como al resto de los piezo. En mi caso la impedancia es de 8ohms; la resistencia medida con el multimetro (DC) arroja 6.1ohms.
He leído por distintos foros que la impedancia de esos tweeter es de 4ohms. Aquí surge la primera duda: como es posible que sea de 4ohms si la resistencia medida es de 6.1ohms (bobina ó transformador).
Alguien tendrá información adicional de estos tweeter, algún manual, conexionado de los mismos, etc. que me ayuden a comprender mejor su comportamiento.
Les adjunto imágen del mismo.
Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 11, 2014)

Hola seralemi, La impedancia ,no es lo mismo que la Resistencia,Si el fabricante dice 4 ohm ,Esa es la pura verdad!!!Recuerdo esos tweeters ,de cuando hacia sonido ,los utilizaba y mucho,tenian muy buenas prestaciones ,para su costo,Por supuesto no se comparaban con los leea de aquella epoca,que costaban Muchisimo mas y convengamos que en un cumple de 15 ,nadie se fijaba que marca de tweeters usaba.


Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2014)

No podés medir la impedancia de un transformador a tester , solo estás midiendo la resistencia eléctrica del alambre.

Saludos !


----------



## pigma (Ene 12, 2014)

Yo tambien usaba de esos! recuerdo que reproducian los agudos como ningun otro, eran algo caros pero valian la pena, ahora ando en busca de esos para un proyecto de electronica pero no los he conseguido aqui en México 

Si dice 4 ohms en la hoja de especificaciones, respeta eso, se supone que el fabricante sabe de lo que habla.


----------



## seralemi (Ene 12, 2014)

pigma dijo:


> Yo tambien usaba de esos! recuerdo que reproducian los agudos como ningun otro, eran algo caros pero valian la pena, ahora ando en busca de esos para un proyecto de electronica pero no los he conseguido aqui en México
> 
> Si dice 4 ohms en la hoja de especificaciones, respeta eso, se supone que el fabricante sabe de lo que habla.



Hola pigma, tienes razón en cuanto al funcionamiento de esos tweeter. Aquí en Córdoba (Argentina) hace tiempo que ya no se consiguen.

El tema de la imedancia es así: cuando los compré a mediados de los '80, recuerdo que me los vendieron como de 8ohms. Sabemos que si los medimos con multimetro lo que se obtiene es la resistencia del alambre. También sabemos que este valor siempre es cercano, aunque menor, al de la impedancia nominal del altavoz. Por eso los 6.1ohms que obtengo al medirlo, ratifica los 8ohms, y nunca podrían ser de 4ohms.

La duda me surgió porque en los sitios visitados en la web, la mayoría habla de 4ohms...en fin... Bueno espero que me hayan entendido ahora.


----------



## pigma (Ene 12, 2014)

Entiendo seralemi, pense que habias visto una hoja de datos o algo asi, pues es mejor que lo trabajes como de 8 Ohms, asi no corres ningun riesgo.
Que lastima que los descontinuaron o que pasaria? alguien sabe porque ya no se venden? o algunos que recomienden que sean piezoelectricos?


----------



## oxygene (Jul 1, 2014)

hola, si se siguen fabricando, la casa installer en warnes (Bs As Argentina) los tiene, no son baratos, pero siguen teniendo la misma nitidez de los 80, yo compre 8 para mi proyecto de media center y suenan excelentes

espero haber ayudado en algo


----------



## seralemi (Jul 2, 2014)

oxygene dijo:


> hola, si se siguen fabricando, la casa installer en warnes (Bs As Argentina) los tiene, no son baratos, pero siguen teniendo la misma nitidez de los 80, yo compre 8 para mi proyecto de media center y suenan excelentes
> 
> espero haber ayudado en algo



Hola oxygene;929935. Gracias por aportar datos sobre los tweeter Leson. Ahora que has comprado algunos, podrías pasar info que trae la caja: impedancia, SPL, y si hay curva de impedancia, etc. Desde ya gracias. Saludos.


----------



## oxygene (Jul 2, 2014)

Hola seralemi, te cuento que son 4 ohms, y solo trae un cuadro en la caja orientativo de que capacitor usar para una curva segun lo que quieras lograr, y que resistencia usar para bajarle los db, pero solo sirve eso si usas 1 solo tweeter, en mi caso como puse 4 por cada caja, asi que tuve que experimentar

si necesitas los datos exactos, creo que guarde una caja, no recuerdo el valor de las R pero si de los capacitores, eran 2.2/3.3/4.7 mf

en cuanto a las resistencias va a depender mucho de la sensibilidad de tu/s otro/s componentes dentro del bafle (si es que es un bafle normal con divisor) yo en tu caso no me guiaria mucho por lo que dice la caja en cuanto a las resistencias, es un cuadro muy pero muy generico, no especifica que tipo de parlante se uso para graves ni cuantas pulgadas/sensibilidad etc, como te digo es meramente orientativo

de cualquier manera si queres los valores de fabrica te busco la caja, eso si dame tiempo porque hace mas de 6 meses que lo arme esto


----------



## seralemi (Jul 3, 2014)

oxygene dijo:


> Hola seralemi, te cuento que son 4 ohms, y solo trae un cuadro en la caja orientativo de que capacitor usar para una curva segun lo que quieras lograr, y que resistencia usar para bajarle los db, pero solo sirve eso si usas 1 solo tweeter, en mi caso como puse 4 por cada caja, asi que tuve que experimentar
> 
> si necesitas los datos exactos, creo que guarde una caja, no recuerdo el valor de las R pero si de los capacitores, eran 2.2/3.3/4.7 mf
> 
> ...




Hola oxigene, gracias por responder. No te hagas problemas; debo probar como vos dices ya que tengo un bafle de 8ohms con crossover de 4 vías y tengo colocados 3 tweeter por bafle. Actualmente los tengo conectados con un cap. de 2.2uF/250v de poliester a cada uno. El tema es que el ampli, a la frecuencia de corte, ve una impedancia de 2.66ohms (8ohms/3).
Te cuento que esos tweeter los tengo desde mediados de los '80 y según recuerdo eran de 8 ohms. A pesar de ser piezoelectricos, poseen una impedancia resistiva dada por un bobinado que se encuentra en su interior para mejorar la sensibilidad. Esta es de 108dB.
Saludos.


----------



## oxygene (Jul 3, 2014)

Hola, si los tenes en paralelo raro que no los quemaste, no son de aguantar mucha potencia que digamos, en mi caso los tuve que poner los 4 en serie para que aguanten, ya desde aquella epoca que aprendi de la peor manera que no aguantan mucho, por eso a estos ultimos los puse en serie y con un apli dedicado pura y exclusivamente a la gama medios y agudos asi aguantan, el equipo lo tengo bi amplificado con un crossover y 2 ampli

Abrazo grande


----------



## seralemi (Jul 3, 2014)

oxygene dijo:


> Hola, si los tenes en paralelo raro que no los quemaste, no son de aguantar mucha potencia que digamos, en mi caso los tuve que poner los 4 en serie para que aguanten, ya desde aquella epoca que aprendi de la peor manera que no aguantan mucho, por eso a estos ultimos los puse en serie y con un apli dedicado pura y exclusivamente a la gama medios y agudos asi aguantan, el equipo lo tengo bi amplificado con un crossover y 2 ampli
> 
> Abrazo grande



Hola, no se quemaron porque el equipo que tengo es casero y de poca potencia (25W por canal). Además con ese cap. cortan bien arriba, cercano a los 10Khz si son de 8ohms. Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## oxygene (Jul 3, 2014)

Pido disculpas eran de 8 ohms


----------



## seralemi (Jul 4, 2014)

oxygene dijo:


> Pido disculpas eran de 8 ohms



Hola, disculpas aceptadas . Abrazo.


----------



## polilapo (Ago 3, 2015)

Hola seralemi : medio tarde pero soy nuevo e investigando el foro descubrí que tengo eso piezo(ademas que van conectados directo al amplificador ja) . . . . .son espectaculares y tengo 6 (3 por caja),gregales una resistencia de 18ohmsx1w en serie y otra de 15ohmsx7w en paralelo y suenan una delicia . . . .si escuchas clásico te van a asombrar los triángulos,violines ni ni te cuento el clavicordio. Mi humilde aporte ya que solo hago audio *por* hobby.


----------



## seralemi (Ago 4, 2015)

polilapo dijo:


> Hola seralemi: medio tarde pero soy nuevo e investigando el foro descubrí que tengo eso piezo(ademas que van conectados directo al amplificador ja) . . . . .son espectaculares y tengo 6 (3 por caja),gregales una resistencia de 18ohmsx1w en serie y otra de 15ohmsx7w en paralelo y suenan una delicia . . . .si escuchas clásico te van a asombrar los triángulos,violines ni ni te cuento el clavicordio. Mi humilde aporte ya que solo hago audio x hobby.




Hola polilapo. Esos tweeters, si bien son piezoeléctricos, se diferencian del resto de esa familia por tener una bobina transformadora en su interior para mejorar el SPL, y a su vez, esta le determina una impedancia, en este caso de 8ohms según dice el fabricante.
Esas resistencias que comentas forman una red L-pad (atenuación), y se deben calcular de acuerdo a la impedancia que debe "ver" el crossover y a la potencia del equipo. Pasame de ser posible el esquema de conexión.
Coincido con vos en que suenan una masa. También tengo 3 por bafle, cada uno conectado con un cap. poliester de 2.2uF/250v. El corte de frecuencia es alto (10kHz), y eso hace que no le lleguen otras frecuencias "dañinas".
Te dejo un saludo.


----------



## polilapo (Ago 4, 2015)

seralemi dijo:


> Hola polilapo. Esos tweeters, si bien son piezoeléctricos, se diferencian del resto de esa familia por tener una bobina transformadora en su interior para mejorar el SPL, y a su vez, esta le determina una impedancia, en este caso de 8ohms según dice el fabricante.
> Esas resistencias que comentas forman una red L-pad (atenuación), y se deben calcular de acuerdo a la impedancia que debe "ver" el crossover y a la potencia del equipo. Pasame de ser posible el esquema de conexión.
> Coincido con vos en que suenan una masa. También tengo 3 por bafle, cada uno conectado con un capacitor poliester de 2.2uF/250v. El corte de frecuencia es alto (10kHz), y eso hace que no le lleguen otras frecuencias "dañinas".
> Te dejo un saludo.


Hola,el tester no lo lee ja. Te mando fotos. Es capacitor (el que tengo en uso lleva poliester porque con el electrolítico chillan) y resistencia de 18ohmsx1w en paralelo y la resistencia 15ohmsx7w en paralelo, uno para cada tweeter y los tres en paralelo uno con otro o sea un cross para cada piezo. Yo se muuuy poco y nada de audio pero asi funcionan muy lindo


----------



## seralemi (Ago 5, 2015)

polilapo dijo:


> Hola,el tester no lo lee ja. Te mando fotos. Es capacitor (el que tengo en uso lleva poliester porque con el electrolítico chillan) y resistencia de 18ohmsx1w en paralelo y la resistencia 15ohmsx7w en paralelo, uno para cada tweeter y los tres en paralelo uno con otro o sea un cross para cada piezo. Yo se muuuy poco y nada de audio pero asi funcionan muy lindo



Hola polilapo, no se como realizas la medición, pero te aseguro que deberías poder leerlo. Poné el tester en la escala más baja de ohms y colocá las puntas del mismo sobre los bornes del tweeter, sin capacitor ni resistencia de por medio claro.
Así sea de 8ohms ó de 4ohms, la medición siempre te dará un valor algo inferior a estos. Como dices, es mejor con capacitor poliester de 2.2uF. No sé si los has agregado a un sistema ya existente ó es parte de un crossover (divisor de frecuencia), pero yo los probaría con el capacitor solamente, ya que está cortando a una frecuencia muy alta (entre 10khz y 20khz dependiendo de la impedancia del tweeter), considerando para ello la potencia del amplificador usado.
Saludos.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Ago 5, 2015)

Recuerdo perfectamente que, en la cajita del tweeter Leson, decía algo como: "para usar en sistemas de 8 ohms, si se va a conectar solo, sustituya por una carga resistiva de 8 ohms"


----------



## seralemi (Ago 5, 2015)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Recuerdo perfectamente que, en la cajita del tweeter Leson, decía algo como: "para usar en sistemas de 8 ohms, si se va a conectar solo, sustituya por una carga resistiva de 8 ohms"



Hola EdgardoCas. Lamentablemente no poseo la caja. Los que tengo son de 8ohms, medidos con el multimetro me da 6.1ohms. Recordemos que esa es la "resistencia de la bobina", no la impedancia del tweeter, pero nos da una pauta de cuanto es la impedancia nominal.
Actualmente los tengo conectados con un cap. poliester de 2.2uF/250v y funcionan bárbaro, claro que el equipo tiene una salida de 25+25W. Habría que ver de agregar alguna R en serie ó una red L-pad si la potencia es mucho mayor.
De todas maneras no logro entender lo que dice la caja 
Saludos.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Ago 5, 2015)

la impedancia de un parlante, si no me equivoco, varía con la frecuencia. No lo escaneaste con el ARtA?


----------



## polilapo (Ago 5, 2015)

seralemi dijo:


> Hola polilapo, no se como realizas la medición, pero te aseguro que deberías poder leerlo. Poné el tester en la escala más baja de ohms y colocá las puntas del mismo sobre los bornes del tweeter, sin capacitor ni resistencia de por medio claro.
> Así sea de 8ohms ó de 4ohms, la medición siempre te dará un valor algo inferior a estos. Como dices, es mejor con capacitor poliester de 2.2uF. No sé si los has agregado a un sistema ya existente ó es parte de un crossover (divisor de frecuencia), pero yo los probaría con el capacitor solamente, ya que está cortando a una frecuencia muy alta (entre 10khz y 20khz dependiendo de la impedancia del tweeter), considerando para ello la potencia del amplificador usado.
> Saludos.


Buenas buenas . . . . .creo que se me rompió el tester o le falta batería ja. veo con otro y te cuento.
Con las resistencias chillan menos y los agudos metálicos salen mas nítidos (concierto para clavicordio por ejemplo) . . . . .y aparentemente protegen al amplificador (dicen),los usaba así antes en un sistema donde el divisor era solo de capacitadores o sea que cortaban para abajo ja poca fidelidad. Ahora me estoy armando un Hi-Fi 4 vías. Estoy con problemas familiares así que no puedo trabajar en el tema,solo leo el foro un toque y nada mas. Nos vemos


----------



## juan camacho vera (Ago 5, 2015)

buenas noches sobre el tema del tweeter, muy buena su aportacion, a mi tambien me facinan esos, suenan muy bien, pero nadie tiene un esquema de como es la configueracion interna, digo  la coneccion de la bobina con el piezoelectrico. seria de gran ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2015)

El piezoleléctrico es un "capacitor" , así que medido en Ohms daría abierto , lo lógico sería la bobina en paralelo con el piezo . . . pero si además lleva un capacitor de filtro en serie , el tester volverá a dar cero.

Aunque con tester analógico de aguja debería dar agujazo y volver a cero  

Alguien tendrá que quitarle los tornillos y tomar fotos


----------



## seralemi (Ago 6, 2015)

juan camacho vera dijo:


> buenas noches sobre el tema del tweeter, muy buena su aportacion, a mi tambien me facinan esos, suenan muy bien, pero nadie tiene un esquema de como es la configueracion interna, digo  la coneccion de la bobina con el piezoelectrico. seria de gran ayuda.



Hola, hace tiempo se me dió por destapar uno y mirar que había. Encontré un pequeño bobinado conectado en paralelo a lo que sería la "membrana" del tweeter. Lamentablemente no pude tomar fotos en esa oportunidad; además lo ví tan delicado que no quice tocarlo más. Luego leí por allí que esa bobina es un especie de transformador de adaptación, que se utiliza para elevar el SPL del tweeter (108dB) y que a la vez le confiere una impedancia resistiva que se puede medir con el tester. Esta es una característica que lo diferencia de los otros piezos.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2015)

seralemi dijo:


> Encontré un pequeño bobinado conectado en paralelo a lo que sería la "membrana" del tweeter.  Luego leí por allí que esa bobina es un especie de transformador de adaptación.


 
Claro , habría que ver si es solo una bobina o es un transformador adaptador elevador o reductor.

Por ejemplo , esas mini alarmas de puertas y ventanas , tienen un transformador de ferrita para elevarle la tensión al cerámico . . .  por eso gritan tanto 

Saludos !


----------



## polilapo (Ago 9, 2015)

Buenas, desarme el piezo leson y me encontré con que es mas un domo que un piezo,bobina conectada a un domo plástico?. Tengo 6 y los 6 midieron lo mismo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2015)

Tiene bobina movil o tiene un imancito pegado al domo ?


----------



## polilapo (Ago 9, 2015)

Buenas señor,intente levantar el domo pero estaba firme(no quise romperlo),no se si pegado por el fabricante o por el tiempo (33 años exacto tiene)  . El plástico tiene una aureola oscura(como placa radiográfica) y solo la parte central es transparente,me pareció ver dos puntos de soldaduras. Cuando termine mi 4 vías desarmo uno de los que me quedan pero trato de medir todo lo que pueda para que quede como base de datos porque no creo que se consigan .


----------



## prcg75 (Oct 12, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tiene bobina movil o tiene un imancito pegado al domo ?



los leson son piezoelectricos y la bobina aparte de tener una impedancia de 4 ohms es un elevador de tencion.


----------



## polilapo (Oct 12, 2015)

Buenas noches. Desarme un piezo leson y tiene bobina movil,nada pegado al domo. Medi con puente de inductancia y me dio Le 0.142mH y Re 5.88Ω (medido a 1Khz con el pte ) y Re 6.5Ω medido con un tester directamente sobre los bornes.
Espero sirva la data ya que es lo unico que pude medirlkes,proximamente subo fotos de las partes ja


----------



## seralemi (Oct 13, 2015)

polilapo dijo:


> Buenas noches. Desarme un piezo leson y tiene bobina movil,nada pegado al domo. Medi con puente de inductancia y me dio Le 0.142mH y Re 5.88Ω (medido a 1Khz con el pte ) y Re 6.5Ω medido con un tester directamente sobre los bornes.
> Espero sirva la data ya que es lo unico que pude medirlkes,proximamente subo fotos de las partes ja



Hola polilapo. Gracias por compartir estos datos. Te cuento que hace tiempo abrí uno de ellos pero en ese momento no pude sacar fotos. Al igual que vos llegué a desarmar hasta donde se podía, son muy frágiles y no quice romperlos. Los tengo desde mediados de los ochenta y los hago funcionar con un poliester de 2.2uF/250v y funcionan bárbaro. La bobina que traen en su interior es para mejorar el SPL, llegando a una sensibilidad de 108dB.
Cuando los compré (hace 30años) pedí tweeters de 8ohms, por lo tanto considero que las mediciones con el multimetro son correctas. A mi me da exactamente igual que a vos.
Saludos.


----------



## polilapo (Oct 13, 2015)

Hola. Proba ponerle entre capacitor y borne una resistencia de 18Ωx1w en serie y una de 15Ωx5w en paralelo,funcionan mucho mejor,mas suaves y mas nitidos. Nos vemos


----------



## seralemi (Oct 13, 2015)

polilapo dijo:


> Hola. Proba ponerle entre capacitor y borne una resistencia de 18Ωx1w en serie y una de 15Ωx5w en paralelo,funcionan mucho mejor,mas suaves y mas nitidos. Nos vemos



Hola, claro que depende de la potencia que se le aplique y la impedancia "vista" por el crossover. En mi caso es un equipo casero que yo mismo hice de baja potencia (25+25w) pero de buen sonido .
Según mis cálculos con tus datos lograría una atenuación de -13dB, pero la impedancia se dispara para arriba, cerca de 23ohms.
Saludos.


----------



## prcg75 (Oct 14, 2015)

polilapo dijo:


> Buenas noches. Desarme un piezo leson y tiene bobina movil,nada pegado al domo. Medi con puente de inductancia y me dio Le 0.142mH y Re 5.88Ω (medido a 1Khz con el pte ) y Re 6.5Ω medido con un tester directamente sobre los bornes.
> Espero sirva la data ya que es lo unico que pude medirlkes,proximamente subo fotos de las partes ja



Bobina móvil? por bobina móvil entiendo una bobina que se mueve mecánicamente, como en un transductor electrodinámico. 
La de los leson no es así. 
La bobina tiene un primario conectado a los bornes y un secundario conectado a un piezoeléctrico rectangular , el piezo iba pegado a una especie de diafragma con forma de domo aparentemente hecho de mylar , entre la bobina y el domo lleva un separador de plástico con 2 agujeros por donde pasan los cables que conectan la bobina y el piezo.
Ya desarmado completamente aproveche e hice un experimento, desoldé la bobina del piezo rectangular y me quede solo con la bobina, a la cual le conecte un tweeter piezoeléctrico "flor" (la copia barata de los leea 2001) y fue sorprendente la mejora en spl y respuesta de frecuencia, por el contrario cuando conecte el piezoeléctrico rectangular del leson directamente sin la bobina, sonaba casi como cualquier otro tw piezoeléctrico de los baratos. Lamentablemente no tengo fotos ni nada para mostrar , esto fue cuando vivía en Argentina hace más de 15 años. 
La conclusión es que yo sé que se puede mejorar el rendimiento de los tweeters piezoeléctricos con bobinas. Ahora a ver quién tiene ganas de experimentar. salu2


----------



## seralemi (Oct 16, 2015)

prcg75 dijo:


> Bobina móvil? por bobina móvil entiendo una bobina que se mueve mecánicamente, como en un transductor electrodinámico.
> La de los leson no es así.
> La bobina tiene un primario conectado a los bornes y un secundario conectado a un piezoeléctrico rectangular , el piezo iba pegado a una especie de diafragma con forma de domo aparentemente hecho de mylar , entre la bobina y el domo lleva un separador de plástico con 2 agujeros por donde pasan los cables que conectan la bobina y el piezo.
> Ya desarmado completamente aproveche e hice un experimento, desoldé la bobina del piezo rectangular y me quede solo con la bobina, a la cual le conecte un tweeter piezoeléctrico "flor" (la copia barata de los leea 2001) y fue sorprendente la mejora en spl y respuesta de frecuencia, por el contrario cuando conecte el piezoeléctrico rectangular del leson directamente sin la bobina, sonaba casi como cualquier otro tw piezoeléctrico de los baratos. Lamentablemente no tengo fotos ni nada para mostrar , esto fue cuando vivía en Argentina hace más de 15 años.
> La conclusión es que yo sé que se puede mejorar el rendimiento de los tweeters piezoeléctricos con bobinas. Ahora a ver quién tiene ganas de experimentar. salu2



Hola prcg75, buen aporte al tema y coincido contigo que la bobina transformadora es para mejorar la sensibilidad (SPL) del tweeter. También esa bobina hace que se vea una "resistencia" medida con el multimetro, lo que logra que el tweeter tenga una impedancia resistiva y no capacitiva como sería en el caso de los piezo comunes.
Como tienen una SPL de 108dB, es casi necesario una red l-pad ó cortarlos bien arriba. Esto último me ha dado muy buen resultado, usando un poliester de 2.2uF/250V, con un corte cercano a los 10Khz (en 8ohms).
Saludos.


----------

